# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Be carefull!!! Banned member back on site still scamming people!

## kcexotics

He offered me a trade,after sending me one of my own pictures,stating it was the exact animal he had to trade.A little red flag went off,thankfully I googled his email addy.

He was banned from this site with a different username(Polleni98)
Username Reptiles02  
alias: Albert Gilbert 
email:albert_gilbert33@aol.com
tortscrazy45@msn.com
other know alias:
https://www.facebook.com/stopKendrickNuttall/info
Alias:
Ken McDaniel
Stephon McGee
Kendyl MacDaniel

User/screen names I have found:
Jaguars1
Chandra26
Polleni98
Cutlass69
Cuban1911
7itanium
Goldmouf27
titanium7
kendrick26
and Nuttall26 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/v...&Polleni98  (banned)
View Profile: Polleni98 - Frog Forum (banned)
http://www.selas.us/portal/modules.php?n...e1eef57177  (banned)
http://www.caudata.org/forum/members/189...eni98.html  (banned)
http://www.aquaboards.com/archive/index....78824.html
http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/s...?p=1469267
http://www.houstonfishbox.com/vforums/sh...lert/page3
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums...69960.html

Here he is on:
Twitter  https://twitter.com/Goldmouf27
Facebook  https://www.facebook.com/kendrick.nuttall
LinkedIn  Kendrick Nuttall | LinkedIn
ETC ETC ETC ETC ETC ETC ETC ETC

PLEASE BE CAREFUL AND USE THE WEB!!

----------


## Lynn

> He offered me a trade,after sending me one of my own pictures,stating it was the exact animal he had to trade.A little red flag went off,thankfully I googled his email addy.
> 
> He was banned from this site with a different username(Polleni98)
> Username Reptiles02  
> alias: Albert Gilbert 
> email:albert_gilbert33@aol.com
> tortscrazy45@msn.com
> other know alias:
> https://www.facebook.com/stopKendrickNuttall/info
> ...


kcexotics
Thanks very much for posting this !!!
I will send a link to all the mods , just in case they have not seen this or are not familiar with this 'boggie man'.
Lynn

----------


## arielgasca420

nice detective work! I will keep a look out

----------


## arielgasca420

check this out! I had this guy contact me from reptiles02. He does sound like he is from africa. He said he lives in Missouri.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Thanks for the heads up. We will keep a look out for this guy.

----------


## Bdimas

Thanks for the heads up. I think I've seen the Kendrick handle on the BOI. Lots of interesting names there...

----------


## Heather

Thank you for informing us! I'll keep a lookout too.

----------


## Daniel

Ive about this guy on a tortoise forum. Unfortunately he tricked one of the members there.

----------


## John Clare

Banned and reported to the stopspam database.

----------


## RockyGurly

I'll be keeping an eye out for him on the other forums I'm on 8)

----------


## paul3col

He's persistent, how many usernames does he need.

----------

